# help and advise please



## jacky200 (May 15, 2011)

hi i have my camera and lenes's. im looking for which lighting to buy to start up my own buisness travelling around homes taking portrait photographs of children and people etc, i am unsure what to go for. which do you think is better umbrellas or softboxes?
and what do you guys think of this link.good or bad? any advice would be really appreciated thanks

2400W 3 Light SOFTBOX BARNDOOR PHOTO VIDEO LIGHTING KIT | eBay UK


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2011)

Umbrellas aren't better than soft-boxes or vice-versa.  They're different with different purposes, functions and results.  If I was setting up a travelling road-show, I would go with umbrellas simply because of their convenience.  With respect to the kit you linked to, in one word;  "Junk!".  This is low-quality, coninuous lighting which, despite what the vendor may claim is totally unsuitable for portrait photography, and doubless of a quality which isn't likely to last you more than one or two sessions at most.  Professional work should yield professional results, which requires professonal equipment.  Consider something like this as more appropriate to your stated purpose.  Since almost all business relies on appearance and presentation, I would also look into hiring a grammar & spelling tutor so that people don't think that your photographic work is going to be the same calibre as your speech.


----------



## jacky200 (May 16, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Umbrellas aren't better than soft-boxes or vice-versa.  They're different with different purposes, functions and results.  If I was setting up a travelling road-show, I would go with umbrellas simply because of their convenience.  With respect to the kit you linked to, in one word;  "Junk!".  This is low-quality, coninuous lighting which, despite what the vendor may claim is totally unsuitable for portrait photography, and doubless of a quality which isn't likely to last you more than one or two sessions at most.  Professional work should yield professional results, which requires professonal equipment.  Consider something like this as more appropriate to your stated purpose.  Since almost all business relies on appearance and presentation, I would also look into hiring a grammar & spelling tutor so that people don't think that your photographic work is going to be the same calibre as your speech.


 

thanks for your advice. however i think you are very rude for telling me to go to see tutor for my spelling. i am typing fast and i shouldnt have to explain myself. you have made yourself look very rude and opinionated and as for your work, i have lost interest already after your arragont attitude.


----------



## orljustin (May 16, 2011)

jacky200 said:


> thanks for your advice. however i think you are very rude for telling me to go to see tutor for my spelling. i am typing fast and i shouldnt have to explain myself. you have made yourself look very rude and opinionated and as for your work, i have lost interest already after your arragont attitude.


 
I think you are rude for not taking the time to correctly type out your questions.  I also think you're rude for coming in here with no knowledge of lighting, insinuating that buying a lighting kit off of eBay that you know nothing about, will make you a professional portrait photographer.

I suggest taking your "camera and lenes's" and going to a photography class.


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2011)

jacky200 said:


> ...you have made yourself look very rude and opinionated and as for your work, i have lost interest already after your arragont attitude.


I wasn't aware that my work was under discussion.  I have to wonder though, that if one comment can dissuade you from a career path, how would you have dealt with a client who didn't like your work?


----------



## jacky200 (May 16, 2011)

tirediron said:


> jacky200 said:
> 
> 
> > ...you have made yourself look very rude and opinionated and as for your work, i have lost interest already after your arragont attitude.
> ...


 

please dont reply to me as you have completely misunderstood my motives. i was asking the forum to help me and didnt expect a member like yourself to insult me.


----------



## bennielou (May 16, 2011)

We use the Rangers.  It's good for both outside and inside.


----------



## orljustin (May 16, 2011)

jacky200 said:


> please dont reply to me as you have completely misunderstood my motives. i was asking the forum to help me and didnt expect a member like yourself to insult me.


 
Is your motive "gaining free information with the minimum of work and without the consideration of constructing proper sentences for those from whom you seek the information"?


----------



## bennielou (May 16, 2011)

orljustin said:


> jacky200 said:
> 
> 
> > please dont reply to me as you have completely misunderstood my motives. i was asking the forum to help me and didnt expect a member like yourself to insult me.
> ...


 
Really?  You have a sum total of nine posts and someone simply asked the group an opinion.   And then you get into sentence structure.  You my dear are a troll, IMO.
Personally, I think YOU are rude for expecting people to come in here with 10 years of experience, having read every single utterance of lighting advice via internet, books, and tomes of library books.  The OP asked a very simple question, which insinuated they were looking for advise from people they trusted (this forum).

People with tons of practical experience come to this forum for advice, trends, feedback on gear....and on and on and on.  If you are looking to be big man/woman on campus, you might want to troll places like cell cam photos for beginners.  Just sayin.............


----------



## orljustin (May 16, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Really?  You have a sum total of nine posts and someone simply asked the group an opinion.   And then you get into sentence structure.  You my dear are a troll, IMO.
> Personally, I think YOU are rude for expecting people to come in here with 10 years of experience, having read every single utterance of lighting advice via internet, books, and tomes of library books.  The OP asked a very simple question, which insinuated they were looking for advise from people they trusted (this forum).
> 
> People with tons of practical experience come to this forum for advice, trends, feedback on gear....and on and on and on.  If you are looking to be big man/woman on campus, you might want to troll places like cell cam photos for beginners.  Just sayin.............



LOL.  80 posts honey.  As already stated, the "rudeness", comes not only from not being able to type a simple sentence with capitals and structure, which shows respect for those you are seeking information from, but from the idea that the mere purchase of an eBay lighting kit will make them a professional portrait photographer.  To the OP, next time something like this:

"Hi there.  I've been spending time shooting my friends and family in natural light settings as I didn't have the money for a flash kit.  In the meantime, I've been reading strobist, and other sources to get a good theoretical knowledge of lighting situations.  Now, I've saved up enough to get a kit.  What do you think of this one: link...  Keep in mind, that after I spend some time learning and working with this kit, I'd like to make some money charging for my portrait services.  Thanks!"


----------



## bennielou (May 16, 2011)

Eighty posts.........really....then I totally amend what I said before. I should be in awe of your wisdom.

Look Mr. Eighty Posts, this isn't an English Class. This isn't even a photography class, much less a test.

I've bought stuff off of Ebay. Would you care to tell me I have no idea what I'm doing?

Ok, so I get it.....you think people should bow down REAL low to ask you a question.....and use the correct punctuation....before receiving an answer. They should grovel in your opinion. I think that is hysterical since you don't seem to be able to post your website or a photo of your own. Call me nutty like that.

And don't call me honey. ;-) Belive me, I'm not your honey.


----------



## CCericola (May 16, 2011)

Hi Jacky,
Any lighting kit you come across is useful for learning the basics. Start shooting with 1 light then gradually add more to try different lighting techniques. Once you feel confident in your ability and you take good pictures consistently you are closer to your goal. Only you can decide if you are ready to start a business. I don't know the particulars in the UK, but Americans love to sue for the smallest thing so I have to have insurance and a trusted lawyer. And since artists are notoriously bad business people I also have a business manager. I also hate sales so a salesman who works on commission is good idea for me. If you are a week-end warrior with a day job then there is a bit less pressure on the sales side for you. Kids can be SO much fun. They can also be the hardest. You have to make them feel comfortable right off the bat or you are screwed six ways to Sunday. My advice is to join a photography organization. It's one thing to read stuff on the internet it is another to be able to learn hands on. Clubs and organizations are a great way to see things in action with meetings and workshops. YOu also get to pick the brains of more experienced photographers. I have been doing this for 11 years and I still learn something new almost every day.


----------



## bennielou (May 16, 2011)

Wonderful post CC


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2011)

I think that might be a bit strong bennie.



bennielou said:


> ..this isn't an English Class


True, however as most any working professional in almost any field will tell you, a prospective customer is going to judge you at least as much by the impression you make as by an sample of your work. If your first correspondance is in "text-speak", it's not likely to make a good impression.


bennielou said:


> I've bought stuff off of Ebay. Would you care to tell me I have no idea what I'm doing?


I don't see that orljustin stated that the OP didn't know what she was doing, rather commented that buying some gear (regardless of where it was purchased from) was not going to make them a skilled photographer without the knowledge to use it.


bennielou said:


> Ok, so I get it.....you think people should bow down REAL low to ask you a question.....and use the correct punctuation....before receiving an answer. They should grovel in your opinion.


I don't see that anywhere. What is wrong with expecting someone posting in a forum for professional (read: "Paid") photographers to act professionally? This includes taking the extra second or two to use the "Shift" key, and appropriate punctuation keys to produce a coherent, English sentence.


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2011)

CCericola said:


> ...Any lighting kit you come across is useful for learning the basics. Start shooting with 1 light then gradually add more to try different lighting techniques...


I would disagree with this somewhat.  The techniques required for obtaining proper exposure using coninuous lighting are very different from those for use with strobes.  I agree that hot lights can be used to learn positioning and style, but they're not suitable for portrait work, and learning to properly illuminate portraits requires strobes with variable, calibrated output (for best results) as well as the knowledge to use a flash-meter.


----------



## bennielou (May 16, 2011)

People don't pay me to use appropriate punctuation.  It's nice when it happens, but they hire me to take nice photos. And if people only cared about spelling and correct sentance stucture and spelling, I wouldn't work a day in my life.  If anyone is proof that that all of the above doesn't matter, I'm it.  But as far as I know, it hasn't stopped me at all.

How is using a shift key make a photo a good photo?  Or the white balance right?  Ok, it's all great if you are Keating, but it's not necessary to make a good photo, or ASK A QUESTION ON A PHOTO FORUM.

And that is the point of what I said.  What the Sam Hell does the OP have to come in here and use proper grammer have to do with ANYTHING?  The OP asked a question.  And apparently they didn't asked it while bowed down far enough.  That's bull****.  

Call me crazy, but I think anyone should be able to ask a question related to photography on this forum and get an answer (if people are interested in answering) regardless of spelling, bowing down, or any of that other eliteist bull****.  Just saying.


----------



## bennielou (May 16, 2011)

tirediron said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > ...Any lighting kit you come across is useful for learning the basics. Start shooting with 1 light then gradually add more to try different lighting techniques...
> ...


 
Oh...my...God.

Continuous lighting is bad......I guess we will have to now to share this breaking news with many schools, portait peeps and fashion photographers who use this lighting on a daily basis. Not to mention all the iconic photographers of the past.

Strobes, which I use, are good and fine. But there isn't a damn thing wrong with hot lights. I started with them, and besides being hot as hell to the client and less portable, they were a lot easier to meter on.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2011)

There's nothing more to see here folks, move on, move on.


----------



## bennielou (May 16, 2011)

Sorry KmH, I missed your advice to the OP......I'm sure we all are patiently awaiting your advice on all things camera via your blog.


----------



## jacky200 (May 17, 2011)

ok i didnt want to mention this but have suffered from dyslexia and its only been over the past few years i have learned how to read and write properly (or should i say write better). im sorry for offending people in this forum. i didnt mean to come across this way. all i wanted was some help and advice on which lighting would be suitable for portrait and full body photography and felt this forum was good to get advice and help. thankyou to the people that have been trying to help and advise me that has really helped me. here is one more link id like to put up-your thoughts would really help me about this as a portable kit.
i will try and figure out how to use capital letters and hope i can stop offending people in the mean time :-(

NEW! Professional Studio Lighting Kit 750W | eBay UK


----------



## jacky200 (May 17, 2011)

ok i didnt want to say but i have suffered from dyslexia and i apologise to other members for upsetting them. many thanks to those that have helped advise me.
here is a link to something i have found. any advice would be really appreciated on this thanks

NEW! Professional Studio Lighting Kit 750W | eBay UK


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 17, 2011)

I found this on eBay. It might be useful.

Macbook Pro 15.4" Original Replacement Key*- 'SHIFT' | eBay


----------



## tirediron (May 17, 2011)

jacky200 said:


> ...here is a link to something i have found. any advice would be really appreciated on this thanks
> 
> NEW! Professional Studio Lighting Kit 750W | eBay UK



This is a much more suitable kit than the hotlights in your original post, BUT it's still very cheaply built and is not going to las long in commercial service.  Contact the seller and ask him if the flash tubes are replaceable and if so, where they can be purchased.  If they're not replaceable, or if the replacements are not readily available, I would suggest NOT buying them.  Once again, the adage "You get what you pay for" is very true in photography.  You don't have to spend $1500 on one light, but the more you spend, the happier you will be.

Something you might want to consider is buying some old flashes.  I have a box full of SunPak 5000 series grip flashes that I use as often, if not more often than my studio strobes.  They're cheap, powerful, and since they can work off either batteries or mains, quite versatile.  They're also smaller and lighter than this sort of lighting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 18, 2011)

Spammer.


----------



## baturn (May 18, 2011)

> bennielou - get a frickin' grip.


----------

